# Expert says Triv?!?!



## Zcape35

I sent a sample to my local University ext. and he says that he's not sure but if he were to take a stab at it he would say Triv.





What do you think? I think this has absolutely no similarities to Poa T. It does go summer Dormant even though it's fully irrigated and grows in Full sun.


----------



## VALawnNoob

Zcape35 said:


> I sent a sample to my local University ext. and he says that he's not sure but if he were to take a stab at it he would say Triv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? I think this has absolutely no similarities to Poa T. It does go summer Dormant even though it's fully irrigated and grows in Full sun.


what does google lens say? i feel like i have similar things in my yard but thought it was due to my shade mix of creeping red, hard and chewing fescues :dunno:


----------



## Zcape35

I get a broad spectrum using google lens. It looks like a fescue but it's not.


----------



## Powhatan

Not this?

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=20123


----------



## Spammage

I agree this looks like a fine fescue.


----------



## Zcape35

Powhatan said:


> Not this?
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=20123


That's what I thought from some opinions here. But the University Ext thought it was Roughstalk Bluegrass. I just don't see that being possible.


----------



## VALawnNoob

Zcape35 said:


> Powhatan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not this?
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=20123
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought from some opinions here. But the University Ext thought it was Roughstalk Bluegrass. I just don't see that being possible.
Click to expand...

is one side more matte and other side more waxy (shiny) and has a single main vein going down the middle?


----------



## Powhatan

Zcape35 said:


> Powhatan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not this?
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=20123
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought from some opinions here. But the University Ext thought it was Roughstalk Bluegrass. I just don't see that being possible.
Click to expand...

Those university extension techs (probably grad students) sometimes get it wrong. I had my poa triv plant sample analyzed again this year by VaTech just to verify what they determined two years ago. One tech said the plant sample was purple nutsedge, but two other techs said poa triv.


----------



## Zcape35

I was hoping for finality lol. 
Ill post some pictures here tomorrow. 
Thanks guys


----------



## Zcape35

A couple pictures. It goes dormant in the summer so I think that was his driving factor.


----------



## Zcape35

Couple more


----------



## Powhatan

Zcape35 said:


> Couple more


I have that same plant.

The plant on the left is poa trivialis, the one on the right is not poa trivialis.


----------



## VALawnNoob

@Powhatan what makes the left POA Triv? What exactly are the distinctive traits?


----------



## Powhatan

@VALawnNoob

rough bluegrass (Poa trivialis)
https://weedid.cals.vt.edu/profile/620
https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/grasses/rough-bluegrass/
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=233645#p233645
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=176633#p176633

I submitted two samples within the past two years to VaTech, four different techs identified them as poa trivialis.


----------



## VALawnNoob

Powhatan said:


> @VALawnNoob
> 
> rough bluegrass (Poa trivialis)
> https://weedid.cals.vt.edu/profile/620
> https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/grasses/rough-bluegrass/
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=233645#p233645
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=176633#p176633
> 
> I submitted two samples within the past two years to VaTech, four different techs identified them as poa trivialis.


Poa Triv seems to have many diff forms depending on maturity levels as these pictures are all over the place. I have similar plants that look like your left picture when new/young but most likely part of the Newsom shade mix I spread:
35% Creeping Red Fescue
30% Chewings Fescue
20% Hard Fescue
15% Perennial Ryegrass
The result has clumping nature and stand out with lime/light green compared to rest of the lawn which is darker green.
I don't know which of the 4 above looks like your triv picture, but based on the links you sent, it doesn't look like any of those.


----------



## Powhatan

VALawnNoob said:


> Poa Triv seems to have many diff forms depending on maturity levels as these pictures are all over the place. I have similar plants that look like your left picture when new/young but most likely part of the Newsom shade mix I spread:
> 35% Creeping Red Fescue
> 30% Chewings Fescue
> 20% Hard Fescue
> 15% Perennial Ryegrass
> The result has clumping nature and stand out with lime/light green compared to rest of the lawn which is darker green.
> I don't know which of the 4 above looks like your triv picture, but based on the links you sent, it doesn't look like any of those.


Yep, triv does seem to change characteristics during the year.

Four years ago when my house was built septic drain lines were buried in the back yard. That disturbed soil brought up the poa trivialis seeds. I noticed the triv a year later cause practically all the lime green triv plants were growing on the same paths where the septic drain lines where buried. Pete Denny GCI showed in a video that triv appeared after disturbing the soil when installing irrigation heads in his yard.

I noticed my triv: Smaller light green stems in Fall and Winter. Larger darker stems in Spring.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=150221#p150221
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=14848&p=339634#p339634
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2461&p=145017#p145017
https://postimg.cc/Xpxw1wkD


----------



## g-man

I think trying to id is a waste of time. Hit it with gly. Get a 3-4in pvc pipe around 5in long so you limit the damage.


----------



## Zcape35

g-man said:


> I think trying to id is a waste of time. Hit it with gly. Get a 3-4in pvc pipe around 5in long so you limit the damage.


Just would be nice to know. Might be something else besides gly that could take it out.


----------



## g-man

Like what? What can kill fine fescue or creeping red without hurting the kbg?


----------



## Zcape35

I'm not saying it's either of those. It would also be nice to know if it spreads, is perennial etc. nothing wrong with wanting to know what your dealing with.


----------

